# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Been watching decoy carving videos...

## EeeBees

on youtube...not only are they literally works of art, but the guys who are carvers are duck men as well...how some make their own spreads and use them and how their years of observation of ducks is so interesting...true artists.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK65JNPvBCQ

I like the part where he talks about shot landing on the decoys...

----------


## Dougie

Oh my goodness, beautiful.

----------


## Dundee

Me young fella copied my plastic siloughettes out of ply wood for the parries and they look the buis.

The hens on one side and drakes the other.

----------

